# Trying to drink enough water...



## scout200 (Jul 22, 2010)

Generally speaking (esp. when taking supplements) - it's best to drink a  LOT of water... Personally speaking, I have a difficult time drinking  the required amount of water. Do you have any tips?

-Scout


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 22, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Generally speaking (esp. when taking supplements) - it's best to drink a LOT of water... Personally speaking, I have a difficult time drinking the required amount of water. Do you have any tips?
> 
> -Scout


  I gotta mix mine with crystal light or something, i fkin hate the taste of water.


----------



## tballz (Jul 22, 2010)

I fill up a gallon jug and drink it down.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2010)

What do you consider the required amount of water?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2010)

i collect antique milk bottles and fill one with water and drop in a couple tea bags. one is near me all day at home. stash licorice spice is my favorite. no calories and the licorice root is 50 times sweeter than sugar. also it's much easier to drink room temp water if you're trying to drink enough.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 22, 2010)

I have also had issues getting the right amount of water down. Mornings into the afternoon are the worst, I simply don't feel thirsty. I often get a lot more water in throughout the evening though. The past couple days I have gradually increased intake during the morning/afternoon. Its the only thing I drink though, aside from a glass of milk a day. I have debated the crystal light, but even the thought of fake sugar turns me off.

So, I can't lend any suggestions, but I am curious if there are any others besides crystal light.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 22, 2010)

keep water around you, small sips through the day.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I have also had issues getting the right amount of water down. Mornings into the afternoon are the worst, I simply don't feel thirsty. I often get a lot more water in throughout the evening though. The past couple days I have gradually increased intake during the morning/afternoon. Its the only thing I drink though, aside from a glass of milk a day. I have debated the crystal light, but even the thought of fake sugar turns me off.
> 
> So, I can't lend any suggestions, but I am curious if there are any others besides crystal light.


 
drop in a few lemon slices,if you're tolerent of lemons, that helps a little if youre like me and dont like the taste of water.I gotta flavor it or i wont drink it.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 22, 2010)

I carry a gallon around with me and take drinks from it, all day at work.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2010)

Take a big see through jug.  Slice cucumber, lemons or limes and fill the jug 1/8th of the way.  Add water and steep in the sun for a few hours.  Pour in a glass with ice! Its so good you don't even need to add stevia!  Another one is cucumber, basil and lime.  Or lemon and lime or strawberries and basil.  You'd be surprised how delicious it is.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 22, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> keep water around you, small sips through the day.


 
This is what works for me. Just having a bottle of water with me all the time. I just sip it all day long. By the end of the day, I've gotten almost a gallon down.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 22, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Take a big see through jug.  Slice cucumber, lemons or limes and fill the jug 1/8th of the way.  Add water and steep in the sun for a few hours.  Pour in a glass with ice! Its so good you don't even need to add stevia!  Another one is cucumber, basil and lime.  Or lemon and lime or strawberries and basil.  You'd be surprised how delicious it is.


This is perfect. Thanks so much for these suggestions, exactly what I was looking for


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

I always carry a plastic water bottle with me wherever I go and i keep it full. So I've just always got water with me so I never forget to drink it.


----------



## scout200 (Jul 26, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What do you consider the required amount of water?



Optimally, I should have 64 oz of water throughout the day... I  currently drink around 40 oz of water during the day, while I'm at  work...When I'm not working, I struggle more to drink the required  amount.

-Scout


----------



## scout200 (Jul 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> licorice spice is my favorite.



Hey Little Wing,

Where can I find the licorice spice?

-Scout


----------



## scout200 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Take a big see through jug.  Slice cucumber, lemons or limes and fill the jug 1/8th of the way.  Add water and steep in the sun for a few hours.  Pour in a glass with ice! Its so good you don't even need to add stevia!  Another one is cucumber, basil and lime.  Or lemon and lime or strawberries and basil.  You'd be surprised how delicious it is.




Wow, that really sounds good!  Both of the cucumber & strawberry suggestions sound really refreshing.  Thanks!

-Scout


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Hey Little Wing,
> 
> Where can I find the licorice spice?
> 
> -Scout



most groceries stores should have it. call around and ask or where you shop regularly will order it if the carry stash teas.






the idea of a bunch of crappy chemical water is gross. why do that to your system? this is all natural.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 26, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Wow, that really sounds good! Both of the cucumber & strawberry suggestions sound really refreshing. Thanks!
> 
> -Scout


 

that really is a good idea! I throw a few slices of fruit in a jug of water(usually poland springs or some other brand) and sip all day.Helps big time!

last week or two I have been using a few dried cranberries and several slices of lime.


----------



## hitman2 (Jul 26, 2010)

I always pack a gallon jug. Normally i drink one and then refill it and get another half down.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm really terrible at staying hydrated - hardest part of any diet for me actually.

What I used to do is set an hourly alarm while I was awake.  When the alarm went off, I drank a glass of water.

If I don't do that, I do what I do now which is drink like 2 glasses a day.  Not nearly enough.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Optimally, I should have 64 oz of water throughout the day... I  currently drink around 40 oz of water during the day, while I'm at  work...When I'm not working, I struggle more to drink the required  amount.
> 
> -Scout



That is less then 2 ltres a day? and you struggle with that?

Have a water bottle and sip from it.


----------



## Bilal123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Something like everyone else said, just take small sips throughout the day. That's what works best for me at least.


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 27, 2010)

wow!!! 22 posts on telling someone how to drink water.. lol!!!!


----------



## acs2653 (Jul 27, 2010)

Like people have stated above you only need to drink 64oz of water a day or the EQUIVALENT. That does not mean that it has to be just water. Think of all the things that you ingest during the day that also has water in it. if you are getting close to 50oz a day I will bet that after everything else you igest you come close to 64oz.

You could always run to your nearest walmart and get the 2.2L jug they have. It holds all the water you need in a day. That way you can see how much more you need to drink. Plus it only costs like $2


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2010)

Personally I have a different theory on how much water per day.  I think the bare MINIMUM should be .5 oz per lb of bodyweight.  So a 200lb person at the minimum should drink 100oz of water per day.  That's a little over 3L.  

I drink 4 plus L a day and I'm only 128lbs but that's how much I feel my body needs to stay hydrated in this AZ heat.

I wouldn't count soda and coffee as other beverages to meet the minimum required either.  Caffeine dehydrates you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2010)

^ i wonder if there are studies about the change in needs given location. the humidity here in maine is better right now but a couple weeks ago it was in the high 90s. i remember in nevada the air sucks the sweat right off you like you don't even sweat.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure about studies but I know when its 115-120 degrees and dry heat it burns your nose hairs if you try to breath in through your nose.   

I find that I drink much more water here than I did when I lived back east.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2010)

i used to sunbathe in vegas with a huge thick towel and the hose running beside me soaking the towel. i'd drape it over the fence after and it would be dry before an hour passed. the dry there is as bad as the humid here.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i used to sunbathe in vegas with a huge thick towel and the hose running beside me soaking the towel. i'd drape it over the fence after and it would be dry before an hour passed. the dry there is as bad as the humid here.


 
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 27, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> pics or it didnt happen



this


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 28, 2010)

better yet,get a scoop of vitaberry and put in a jug of water and sip all day!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 28, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> keep water around you, small sips through the day.



This is what I do. I have every room in the house littered with half-full(not half empty!!! ) water bottles


----------



## scout200 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> This is what I do. I have every room in the house littered with half-full(not half empty!!! ) water bottles



Ha! Way to be optimistic, Mike! LOL

-Scout


----------



## scout200 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jodi said:


> I wouldn't count soda and coffee as other beverages to meet the minimum required either.  Caffeine dehydrates you.



That's what I'm trying to stay away from - my _coffee.  _Water is just so - bland.. I need something tasty for my palate lol!  There were some great ideas in this thread though.. I'll definitely have to give those suggestions a try! 

-Scout


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 29, 2010)

lemon helps...I use crystal light and some BCAA's.


----------



## 200+ (Aug 1, 2010)

I get tired of the constant urinating...


----------



## pablorivera (Aug 2, 2010)

Even on my 7-month cutting program I was only getting in 2-3 liters/day (non-training days) and +1 liter on training days. I tried 4-5 lit/day for awhile, but was urinating every freaking 20 min... that's how I know when too much is too much. Plain water is a no-go for me. Crystal light sweeteners and the like have those chemicals, but whatever ill-effects come from those pale in comparison to not getting enough water. Especially during a cut phase since high-calorie drinks are pretty much non-existent and water (flavored) becomes the primary drink.


----------



## scout200 (Aug 2, 2010)

pablorivera said:


> Plain water is a no-go for me.



Yes, I feel the same!! I've tried to stay away from Crystal Light and other sweeteners - I really like Jodi's suggestion (with the lemon and lime or strawberries and basil, or cucumbers) yet you have to have time to prepare that.. and I never have enough time in the day!! LOL 

-Scout


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2010)

Another option is getting flavored liquid stevia.  They have many flavors.  3/4 dropper full into a liter of water is all you need.  Vanilla cream and grape are my favorites.  Plus its all natural.

Stevia Clear Flavors


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2010)

At work I get up every hour or so and drink an 8 oz cup of water from the water-cooler.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 4, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Another option is getting flavored liquid stevia.  They have many flavors.  3/4 dropper full into a liter of water is all you need.  Vanilla cream and grape are my favorites.  Plus its all natural.
> 
> Stevia Clear Flavors


How many liters can you flavour with one 2oz bottle? I am enjoying plain water currently, but I am sure I will become bored with it soon enough, so good to keep my options open.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2010)

Stevia powder is way too sweet for me.. is this as sweet as the stevia packets?


----------



## mariode (Aug 16, 2010)

I found a useful chart and graphic presentation from pureandhealthy blog directing to water consumption data facts but it's too bad I cannot post a link. Just google "Water Consumption Increases Weight Loss During a Hypocaloric Diet Intervention in Middle-aged and Older Adults"

I hope this would useful to you.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

i've had problems getting down enough water too. not so much because i don't like the taste, but just because its easy to forget...especially if you've got a really busy work day. it used to be that three or four hours would go by at work and i wouldn't take a sip so...
i started leaving water in places i knew i'd see it. all over my office, in my car, on my coffee table at home, in my bedroom. i've got plastic bottles of water everywhere. it's s stupid problem to have, but it is a problem if you don't get enough water. training becomes counter productive. pretty much impossible to get a really good pump if your not drinking enough water. i go through at least a gallon and a half everyday.
another good trick is to down a 2 lt. bottle within the first hour you wake up. after that you'll be running to the bathroom a few times...so just down another 8oz. after everytime you go to the bathroom. you'll stay hydrated that way.


----------



## mariode (Aug 16, 2010)

Best possible solution is to have as many big water container as you can.


----------



## circa58 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 3 of the Evian 1 liter bottles that I fill and keep in the fridge, I cycle thru them daily, usually drinking 3-5 in liters a day... 

I wake up in the middle of the night and drink as much as I can from a bottle on my nightstand and them go back to sleep. 

If your urine pale to clear yellow, you are drinking enough, if it is dark yellow, drink more.


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 17, 2010)

circa58 said:


> I have 3 of the Evian 1 liter bottles that I fill and keep in the fridge, I cycle thru them daily, usually drinking 3-5 in liters a day...
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and drink as much as I can from a bottle on my nightstand and them go back to sleep.
> 
> If your urine pale to clear yellow, you are drinking enough, if it is dark yellow, drink more.


 

you don't find yourself waking up to go to the bathroom? I try to get in 75% of my water intake done by 5pm and then sip for next couple hrs or so.


----------



## circa58 (Aug 17, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> you don't find yourself waking up to go to the bathroom? I try to get in 75% of my water intake done by 5pm and then sip for next couple hrs or so.



If I go  before I hit the bed, I usually make it to 5:00am or so,,,,

I think the more protein I eat the more water is absorbed


----------



## scout200 (Aug 19, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> i've had problems getting down enough water too. not so much because i don't like the taste, but just because its easy to forget...especially if you've got a really busy work day. it used to be that three or four hours would go by at work and i wouldn't take a sip so...
> i started leaving water in places i knew i'd see it. all over my office, in my car, on my coffee table at home, in my bedroom. i've got plastic bottles of water everywhere. it's s stupid problem to have, but it is a problem if you don't get enough water. training becomes counter productive. pretty much impossible to get a really good pump if your not drinking enough water. i go through at least a gallon and a half everyday.
> another good trick is to down a 2 lt. bottle within the first hour you wake up. after that you'll be running to the bathroom a few times...so just down another 8oz. after everytime you go to the bathroom. you'll stay hydrated that way.



It's nice to know I'm not alone!   I have a water bottle on my desk and it's true.. if it's in front of you, you'll drink it.  Now, I need to work on a method for drinking enough water when I'm not at work... 

-Scout


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> keep water around you, small sips through the day.



I drink at least 4 liters per day, and usually 5 (over a gallon).

I keep my bottle around me all the time and sip on it all day: a bottle near my computer, in the car on the way to the grocery store, and at work, and at home around the house.  I have about 4 bottles that I refill from the sink.


----------

